# Paxil?



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

I have Colitis and IBS. IBS was not a problem until Janurary when I had my GB removed. I am on my normal Colitis meds and now Questran. I feel like I am almost back to normal, except, after each BM, there is the pain/spasms/incomplete feeling... But my colitis is under control, so I am tending to believe the IBS is still aggravated. When I wakeup in the morning the first thing that crosses my mind is 'How does my stomach feel" ...Would trying Paxil be worth it? I begin to wonder if most people on here have that problem with the morning..worrying too much about 'What I can do today safely".Thanks


----------



## Panda (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi there! Just curious, is Paxil supposed to help with your IBS and Colitis symptoms? I was taking paxil for anxiety for about 6 mos. but I had to stop taking it due to some of the side effects, mostly the loss of sex drive, It was non existent. I really didn't want to stop taking it and when I did the withdrawls were pretty bad. But it definitely let my mind rest while I was on it!! I would highly recommend it


----------

